# Tank is crafting tulip surprise box!



## sierra (Apr 18, 2020)

I have no idea when he started or when he will stop so let’s get a move on.

3 people at a time, Tank is on the lower right.

Tips are not required but as always, appreciated.


----------



## Claramcallister (Apr 18, 2020)

I would love this!


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Can I come over?


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Apr 18, 2020)

May I come over?


----------



## MatchBB (Apr 18, 2020)

I am interest to come and thanks


----------



## sierra (Apr 18, 2020)

MatchBB said:


> I am interest to come and thanks


will send you dodo when someone from group one is finished!


----------



## MatchBB (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you


sierra said:


> will send you dodo when someone from group one is finished!


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 18, 2020)

I would like to visit when you get the chance!


----------



## Saralie (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd love to visit


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 18, 2020)

Can I come by pls


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## intestines (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd like to come over :>


----------



## th8827 (Apr 18, 2020)

May I come over?


----------



## FrozenLover (Apr 18, 2020)

Can I visit please


----------



## sierra (Apr 18, 2020)

I believe I messaged everyone!


----------



## brangein (Apr 18, 2020)

Me too pls, Tulip's my native flower ><!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 18, 2020)

If he's still crafting I'd like to stop by!


----------

